# Is there a good place on the net that carries a bunch of different solar panel brands



## matthymes (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys I'm looking at using solar panels at my house, since I've heard do many benefits to "going green." A few friends/neighbors gave me recommendations but I really need a website that has comparisons of pricing, brand, type that sort of thing or at least relevant information, I don't want to go into this blind.


----------



## jrrj (Aug 10, 2009)

*Makes your shopping easy*

Hi, I’ve got a friend who purchased his solar panel from Solar Sphere. He used their Solar Power Center to compare the different brands and prices until he found one that seems to work just right for him. I’m not in the market for one myself, but I checked out the web site he gave me and saw that you can also search for solar panels by wattage and type as well as brand name.:thumbup:


----------



## Mac212 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there! I’ve actually been looking for info on solar panels as well. Many thanks to all posters for the tips and recommendations! The links you’ve provided were very useful and I’ll definitely consider them when I purchase my solar panels. Can’t wait for solar energy at home!


----------



## matthymes (Aug 4, 2009)

Great information guys I appreciate the help, you guys have given me plenty of good information. If nothing else I don't feel like I'm going in blind anymore. I'm still looking and reading though so if anyone else has more information that could help send it my way. Thanks again.


----------



## shawnlee (Aug 10, 2009)

Just do a search on the net ,there are plenty of places that carry most of the brands available.


----------



## Irish1970 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Matt,

I agree that there are many sites online and specifically Solar Sphere is a good one to try because they offer comparisons of the major brand names. You probably should also call someone and talk to them if you are unsure of which way to go. I know Solar Sphere has some very qualified folks and I think the number is on their website.

http://spheralsolar.com/


----------

